# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Last van veel dingen

## caroltje18

ik heb de laatste tijd nogal druk op de borst, en duizeligheid, en veel slijm ophoesten. een paar weken geleden ben ik bij de dokter geseest en had ik luchtweginfectie, en vocht achter me oor, na het vliegen had ik het gevoel alsof me vocht achter me oor weg was, tot de terugreis nu een week later heb ik weer last van een soort druk op me oren. want een heel naar gevoel is. voor de rest werk ik in een c1000 bij de slagerij, waar het dus altijd koel is, en buiten was het deze eerdere weken heel warm, dus ik kreeg telkens een klap van warmte en van koelheid. ik werk wel veel en slaap daardoor minder. weet iemand wat dit kan zijn, stress van het vele werken, of de warmte en koelheid, en gaat het over?

groetjes

----------


## Sefi

Kan best te maken hebben van de overgang van warm naar koud. Heb je ook nog steeds last van druk op de borst, duizeligheid en slijm ophoesten? Heb je een kuurtje gehad van de dokter?

----------

